# Chaos Chariots



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I was thinking about adding a chariot to my WOC army for carring my tzneetch sorcerer, but after reading the rules for chariots they seem a little slow(no marching and all) and a bit fragile. What's your opinions?


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As an O&G player I am a big fan of chariots. They can be fragile, you certainly don't want them to go anywhere near a combat monster, but if used correctly the impact hits and damage output are a really good way to turn flanks. They can't march, but they do have a good movement stat in general and they really are for supporting infantry rather than playing as cavalry.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

I use two chaos chariots in 2000 points and they can be devestating if you can get a flank charge although two on a frontal charge is just as good. k: I have started to give them the mark of khorne as all those extra attacks are fantastic potentially each one could kill up to 17 models that can turn a whole flank easily!:shok:


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The only issue I can see with giving chariots the MoK is that they could easily be led off without the support they need into fights they cannot win whereby they charge alone, don't break the unit they charge first turn and then get slowly beaten down with static resolution/counter-charges.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Another good reason not to take MOK on chariots is that with careful positioning a chariot can be forced to charge a unit in a building or behind a wall thus destroying itself or at least damaging itself a lot.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Chariots with MoK should be flankers, with none-MoK Marauder Horsemen in support, blocking the LOS.

That way, you have a hugely damaging chariot - frenzy carries over to the steeds, so you have 4 WS 3 Str 4 attacks, and 6 WS 5, Str 5 attacks, in addition to impact hits.

I love Khorne Chariots - they're a bit one hit wonders, and your opponent will devote a lot to killing them, but have a far higher damage output on the charge than Knights for the same cost.

I'm more fond of the Exalted Champion of Khorne, on Nurgle Chariot, and you have a frenzied Exalted Champion, meaning that WS 3 hit on 5's - very good against Spearmen, which is otherwise not a good idea.

Tzeetchian Chariot, and Nurgle Sorceror is good as well - 6+ Ward Save, and a Regenerating Chariot? Ouch.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

But shielding the chariot with marauder horsemen so you can get the charge you want also helps. I have used them in two games so far and they have been great although one was against high elves in a static line and dwarfs who also had a fairly solid wall but they were still successful in a combined charge.
Thanks vaz i was in the middle of this post when yours come up and i'm with you all the way.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone some good points here. Going to have to think on this one. Still like the idea of a sorcerer with MOT and then give the chariot MOT should if I understand the rules right give me a 5+ ward save.

@Vaz I didn't think that you could put a khornate cahampion on a nurgle chariot. I would have thought that they would both have to have the same mark, but maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> I'm more fond of the Exalted Champion of Khorne, on Nurgle Chariot, and you have a frenzied Exalted Champion, meaning that WS 3 hit on 5's - very good against Spearmen, which is otherwise not a good idea.


You can't do that - check the chariot entry in the special section of the army book. It specifically states that a character riding a chariot cannot have a different mark to his chariot.

That is unless I'm completely missing your point here.



keytag33 said:


> Thanks everyone some good points here. Going to have to think on this one. Still like the idea of a sorcerer with MOT and then give the chariot MOT should if I understand the rules right give me a 5+ ward save.


I'm pretty sure that doesn't work either - but I have nothing to really back this up other than it just sounding wrong - none of the other marks double up when you add a character to a chariot, so why should the tzeentch one?


----------



## Wiccus (Jun 2, 2008)

yeah Im pretty sure that ward saves dont stack unless it specifically says. Me I am a big fan of chariots and as the others have said they are great infantry support. Hit em in the front with some warriors and in the flank with a chariot and watch that unit disappear. I dont think I can put MoK on a chariot anymore though. I did all the time back last edition when I ran a full khornate force. People eventually got smart and would do something lame like run some skinks into a treeline just in LoS of my chariot, and the dumb bastard would shatter himself on the trees. But if you feel you can manage a MoK chariot properly then by all means take it because its going to kill a lot of stuff.


----------



## Zarahemna (Aug 7, 2008)

*How*

How do people feel about Chariots for their characters?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Indeed, you lot are correct that you can't mount them on the different marked chariots (although you can have Marked Character/Chariot and undivided Chariot/Character).

But I'm real keen on Sorcerors on Chariots - Gives you that extra boost against War Machines, and increases their Survivability.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Indeed, you lot are correct that you can't mount them on the different marked chariots (although you can have Marked Character/Chariot and undivided Chariot/Character).


I'd also argue this one (sorry to be awkward!) why spend the points marking both the character and the chariot if you can just mark the chariot and get the same effect for the whole model?

It seems odd that they'd specifically state your character and chariot had to have the same mark if you didn't actually need to mark the chariot, the way I read it the chariot has to have the same mark (or lack of mark) as the character - otherwise this rule is utterly pointless.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

There are some times when it doesn't carry over.

Mark of Tzeentch on Chariot gives the Chariot (not it's rider) the Ward Save increase.

However, it does cross over if you have the Mark of Khorne - The BRB clearly states Frenzy is transferred from Rider to Mount.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The way I see it - no mark counts as a different mark with regards to chariot and rider - so if rider is marked - chariot must me marked the same.

If the rider is unmarked - chariot must be unmarked as well.

But hey - that's just my take


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

I agree with Critta. If the character has a mrk then the chariot should have a mark. IC's wishing to join units must have the same mark IIRC. Damn wish I had my book handy.


----------

